# DOCTOR WHO GAME COMING TO Wii AND DS



## Tyeforce (Mar 12, 2010)

> Doctor Who is to regenerate into Doctor Wii after BBC bosses signed a mega-bucks computer game deal. Nintendo has agreed a contract said to be worth over


----------



## Jas0n (Mar 12, 2010)

Sounds like the most *censored.2.0* thing ever.

Why make a game out of Doctor Who? I mean seriously :l


----------



## Dimitri Petrenko (Mar 12, 2010)

Finally it only took 40 years


----------



## Tyeforce (Mar 12, 2010)

Jas0n said:
			
		

> Sounds like the most *censored.2.0* thing ever.
> 
> Why make a game out of Doctor Who? I mean seriously :l


Why _NOT_ make a Doctor Who game?! It's an amazing TV show, and it'd make an amazing game, especially since it's being developed _by Nintendo themselves_!!


----------



## Nic (Mar 12, 2010)

Kid Icarus said:
			
		

> Finally it only took 40 years


The Nintendo Wii was not out in forty years.  If your talking about aa game ever releasing for any of the Nintendo systems over the years then yes.


----------



## Jas0n (Mar 12, 2010)

Tyeforce said:
			
		

> Jas0n said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yes, it's an amazing TV show, and it should stay just that.

You can't get the amazing feeling from the TV show into a video game, not to mention the fact the game is being made for the Nintendo Wii and DS by Nintendo themselves, so it's most likely going to be a casual game with terrible graphics.


----------



## Tyeforce (Mar 12, 2010)

Jas0n said:
			
		

> Tyeforce said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


You _can_ have a great game based on a great TV show, it's just very rare. The House game for DS is looking pretty good. And why the hell would it be casual and have terrible graphics because Nintendo is making it?! If anything, it would be like that if a third party made it. Nintendo's games have the best graphics on their platforms. Yes, they have their "casual" games like Wii Fit and Wii Sports Resort (and there's absolutely nothing wrong with them), but don't act like that's all they make, because that's far from the truth. They make many more hardcore games than they do casual games. And even if they did make a lot of casual games, there's no reason they would make a Doctor Who game casual. That's like making a casual Zelda or Metroid game. Not gonna happen. Stop being so negative. It's people like you who drive me over the edge. Have you seen my posts in the PS3 Move thread? I'm done arguing like this.


----------



## AndyB (Mar 12, 2010)

Hmmm... I dunno. Sure it's a great series, but it wont be all that loyal to that series if it wants to be a great game.


----------



## Neko Yuki Pyrozanryu (Mar 12, 2010)

Old'd

They've had a doctor who game on DS for AGES


----------



## Colour Bandit (Mar 12, 2010)

YAY!!! I have gotten bored of the Doctor Who Top Trumps DS game, so yeah, best thing eva!


----------



## Tyeforce (Mar 12, 2010)

AndyB said:
			
		

> Hmmm... I dunno. Sure it's a great series, but it wont be all that loyal to that series if it wants to be a great game.


Why not?


----------



## Tyeforce (Mar 12, 2010)

Neko Yuki Pyrozanryu said:
			
		

> Old'd
> 
> They've had a doctor who game on DS for AGES


But this is a _real_ Doctor Who game, not a Doctor Who themed card game.


----------



## Dimitri Petrenko (Mar 12, 2010)

Neko Yuki Pyrozanryu said:
			
		

> Old'd
> 
> They've had a doctor who game on DS for AGES


No that was a ******** top trumps game


----------



## Tyeforce (Mar 12, 2010)

http://gonintendo.com/viewstory.php?id=117102

Confirmed for an October 2010 release...in Europe. *censored.3.0*. THEY BETTER BRING IT TO NORTH AMERICA, OR I'M IMPORTING!! D:<


----------



## David (Mar 12, 2010)

video games based on movies suck. lets face it, thisll be no better. and it doesnt matter if nintendo makes it.


----------



## Tyeforce (Mar 12, 2010)

David said:
			
		

> video games based on movies suck. lets face it, thisll be no better. and it doesnt matter if nintendo makes it.


First of all, it's a TV show, not a movie. Second of all, I'm pretty sure there's never been a movie/TV show game developed by a first party before. And the BBC is really pushing this on Nintendo. They wouldn't let it turn out bad.


----------



## Jake (Mar 12, 2010)

I'm not a fan of Doctor Who. My dad and brother use to watch it all the time when I was little. It gave me nightmares lol. I can watch it now with out being scared. I just don't like it that much.


----------



## Nixie (Mar 12, 2010)

NO! NOOOOOOOOOOOO!!!!! How can this happen? I almost had a seizure when I saw this... D:


----------



## Tyeforce (Mar 12, 2010)

Nixie said:
			
		

> NO! NOOOOOOOOOOOO!!!!! How can this happen? I almost had a seizure when I saw this... D:


Why is it bad? D:


----------



## David (Mar 12, 2010)

Tyeforce said:
			
		

> David said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


maybe not bad for 12 year olds.


----------



## Tyeforce (Mar 12, 2010)

David said:
			
		

> Tyeforce said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


We know absolutely nothing about the game yet. Stop jumping to conclusions based on nothing. Do you really think the BBC is going to let Nintendo make a bad game out of their most popular franchise? I sure don't.


----------



## David (Mar 12, 2010)

Tyeforce said:
			
		

> David said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


do you think hollywood wants all their movies to be turned into bad games? no. they sure dont.


----------



## AndyB (Mar 12, 2010)

David said:
			
		

> Tyeforce said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


The BBC isn't Hollywood.
And Hollywood doesn't give a *censored.2.0* about their games.


----------



## Nixie (Mar 12, 2010)

David tennant is gone now and... the new person have a sentient fringe...

Plus my friend is over obsessed with it which leads me to hating it :0


----------



## David (Mar 12, 2010)

AndyB said:
			
		

> David said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


of course they do, why would they want there good movies to be turned into *censored.2.0*ty games? it doesnt matter who the BBC is, movies or tv turned into video games usually doesnt turn out well. look at ghost busters for example, everyone was soo pumped for that game, it was supposed to be done really well. but it was *censored.2.0*. just like every game based on some kind of film.


----------



## Ciaran (Mar 12, 2010)

I love how Tye thinks he knows about BBC...


----------



## AndyB (Mar 12, 2010)

Ciaran said:
			
		

> I love how Tye thinks he knows about BBC...


I love how David thinks he knows what the *censored.3.0* he's talking about.


----------



## Thunder (Mar 12, 2010)

Cool, but it doesn't seem like it'll turn out good..


----------



## David (Mar 12, 2010)

AndyB said:
			
		

> Ciaran said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


you obviously dont understand what happens to film turned into games.


----------



## .::PurpleLife::. (Mar 12, 2010)

.:urpleLife::.  is confused of what doctor who is


----------



## Tyeforce (Mar 12, 2010)

Nixie said:
			
		

> David tennant is gone now and... the new person have a sentient fringe...
> 
> Plus my friend is over obsessed with it which leads me to hating it :0


The fact that David Tennant is gone is sad... I really hope that they include him in the game in some way, even if it's just a cameo. Matt Smith seems alright for the Eleventh Doctor, but I don't think anyone will ever be able to top David Tennant as the Tenth Doctor.


----------



## Tyeforce (Mar 12, 2010)

Ciaran said:
			
		

> I love how Tye thinks he knows about BBC...


I don't have to live in England to know about the BBC, you know. >_> Doctor Who is my favorite show of all time, so of course I know about the broadcasting station it airs on.


----------



## David (Mar 12, 2010)

and heres why nintendo would do this in the first place


----------



## Dimitri Petrenko (Mar 12, 2010)

David said:
			
		

> AndyB said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


You obviously cant be positive for once


----------



## Gnome (Mar 12, 2010)

Tyeforce said:
			
		

> Jas0n said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That just makes it even worse.

And this is probably going to fail.


----------



## Dimitri Petrenko (Mar 12, 2010)

Gnome said:
			
		

> Tyeforce said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Atleast it isnt being developed by sega 

(lol)


----------



## Tyeforce (Mar 12, 2010)

Gnome said:
			
		

> Tyeforce said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Why would Nintendo developing it as opposed to a third party make it worse? Nintendo knows how to make games. You may not like Mario, Zelda, etc., but that doesn't change the fact that they're quality games. And the BBC obviously believes in Nintendo and trusts them with their most popular franchise, or else they would've payed some other developer to make the game.

Don't be so negative. We know absolutely _no_ details about the game yet. There's no reason to believe that it's going to "fail". If anything, you have reason to believe that it will be good, because Nintendo is developing it.


----------



## -Aaron (Mar 12, 2010)

Kid Icarus said:
			
		

> Gnome said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I don't really see the need for this game. I agree with David that TV Show and Movie games tend to suck. And Tye, Nintendo's record isn't really sparkly clean. They've made some bad decisions and games.


----------



## «Jack» (Mar 12, 2010)

Doctor what?


----------



## Silverstorms (Mar 12, 2010)

Tyeforce said:
			
		

> Gnome said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Doctor Who is the BBC's most popular franchise?

I really hope not  >_<


----------



## Ciaran (Mar 12, 2010)

Tyeforce said:
			
		

> Ciaran said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I preferred when you were ignoring me, and I'm pretty see BBC has much bigger things going for it than doctor who, and do you honestly think David Tennant has nothing better to do than a stupid cameo in some crappy game???

Now please uphold what you promised me in your sig.


----------



## AndyB (Mar 12, 2010)

Jak said:
			
		

> Doctor what?


No, who. ;]


----------



## David (Mar 12, 2010)

again NINTENDO developing it does not mean its good, its gonna be worse if anything. all they want is their money, so mr. myamoto or however the hell you spell it. can happily count his bills while he sits in his big comfy chair with a wiimote stuck up his ass.


----------



## Rawburt (Mar 12, 2010)

David said:
			
		

> again NINTENDO developing it does not mean its good, its gonna be worse if anything. all they want is their money, so mr. myamoto or however the hell you spell it. can happily count his bills while he sits in his big comfy chair with a wiimote stuck up his ass.


Excellent well-informed post you got there.


----------



## Tyeforce (Mar 12, 2010)

TravisTouchdown said:
			
		

> Kid Icarus said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Bad games, or games that _you_ don't like? You're getting at the casual games, aren't you? Games like Wii Fit, Wii Music, and Wii Sports Resort aren't bad games just because they don't appeal to you. Wii Fit may not be a game that I play all the time, but it is a quality game, and an innovative one at that. And even if you hate casual games, there's no reason for you to hate Nintendo because of that. They make _many_ more core games than casual ones. What casual games to they have? I can think of the Wii series, Brain Age, and...well, that's pretty much it.

Of course they have their misfit games, every developer does. But Nintendo has far many more successful games than they do failed ones. You need to be more positive. I know Nintendo is capable of making a great Doctor Who game. It's also good that Nintendo and the BBC are as close as they are. I have no doubt that this game will be good, if not great.


----------



## David (Mar 12, 2010)

Rawburt said:
			
		

> David said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


why thank you.


----------



## Gnome (Mar 12, 2010)

David said:
			
		

> again NINTENDO developing it does not mean its good, its gonna be worse if anything. all they want is their money, so mr. myamoto or however the hell you spell it. can happily count his bills while he sits in his big comfy chair with a wiimote stuck up his ass.


How do you know?

Do you watch him do it?


----------



## Jas0n (Mar 12, 2010)

Well I guess we'll wait and see when it comes out, but I bet there's a 90% chance that it is going to completely and utterly fail, either that or it's gnna be one of those games only Tye and his boyfriend like.

I have never known one game made from a TV show or movie that has been any good.. by anyone's standards.


----------



## Tyeforce (Mar 12, 2010)

Jas0n said:
			
		

> Well I guess we'll wait and see when it comes out, but I bet there's a 90% chance that it is going to completely and utterly fail, either that or it's gnna be one of those games only Tye and his boyfriend like.
> 
> I have never known one game made from a TV show or movie that has been any good.. by anyone's standards.


I love how you pull random percentages out of your ass and state it as fact.


----------



## Gnome (Mar 12, 2010)

Tyeforce said:
			
		

> Jas0n said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


He said "I bet there's"

So really you're the wrong one here.


----------



## Silverstorms (Mar 12, 2010)

Tyeforce said:
			
		

> Jas0n said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Predicting something is not stating fact.


----------



## -Aaron (Mar 12, 2010)

Tyeforce said:
			
		

> TravisTouchdown said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I mean, bad games and decisions.
Like..that Donkey Kong racing game with the jetpack, like the Gameboy Micro, like the Virtual Boy.


Aren't you contradicting yourself there?
"No one knows anything about this game yet, so how would you know"
Now you say
"I have no doubt this game will be good, if not great."


----------



## Jas0n (Mar 12, 2010)

Tyeforce said:
			
		

> Jas0n said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I never stated it as a fact, no more so than you state your opinions as facts anyway.


----------



## Rawburt (Mar 12, 2010)

TravisTouchdown said:
			
		

> Tyeforce said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yeah, that's the downside of innovation, there are just games that don't work well and you produce some failures.

Although, I have to respect a company willing to try new things.


----------



## Tyeforce (Mar 12, 2010)

Jas0n said:
			
		

> Tyeforce said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I don't state my opinions as fact. They are what they are; opinions. And I didn't see the "I bet" in that post, sorry.


----------



## Jas0n (Mar 12, 2010)

Tyeforce said:
			
		

> I don't state my opinions as fact. They are what they are; opinions. And I didn't see the "I bet" in that post, sorry.






			
				Tyeforce said:
			
		

> I know Nintendo is capable of making a great Doctor Who game. It's also good that Nintendo and the BBC are as close as they are. I have no doubt that this game will be good, if not great.


^ Just one instance of you making your opinions facts, when as you said yourself, we know nothing about the game.

Granted, this particular quote isn't too bad, but there are far worse scenarios where you tell people that they are wrong and you are right, when it is all just down to opinion. I'm just too lazy to go searching for said quotes.


----------



## Bacon Boy (Mar 12, 2010)

If anything, I hope it won't follow any set storyline in the shows or movies. I'll be pissed because then they'll screw it up. nintendo only does good with 3rd Party games when they're EXCLUSIVELY for the Wii and DS. Take Mario and Sonic and the Winter Olympics. I have to hand it to Sega, that was a pretty good game, and adding Perfect Chaos Ice only made it better. 

But stuff like Ultimate Alliance sucks on the Wii. It's only good on other 3rd Gen consoles. That always seems to be the case. Though, there are some let down games that are exclusive to the Wii, but that's not the point. 3rd party games mostly seem to suck when they're on other consoles because if it's a movie, series, comic, etc. it does not follow it to as well as it does in UA2 for the PS3.


----------



## //RUN.exe (Mar 12, 2010)

i can't see this working, really. :c


----------



## Tyeforce (Mar 15, 2010)

Jas0n said:
			
		

> Tyeforce said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I didn't state my opinion as fact there, and I never have. >_>


----------



## Mr. L (Mar 15, 2010)

Jas0n said:
			
		

> Sounds like the most *censored.2.0* thing ever.
> 
> Why make a game out of Doctor Who? I mean seriously :l


^


----------



## Sporge27 (Mar 15, 2010)

Wow.... some of you people are so negative.

I love Doctor Who, and most games developed directly by Nintendo end up awesome, so I can see this game being well done.  Now I am not saying Nintendo has no chance of screwing up, just that they tend to do better than most.  Personally I think it is a challenge to fit the spirit into a game, and it just makes me wonder where to start... I can't even think of what the best genre would be in the end....

You know what though?  Nintendo does make mistakes, why do they still end up doing so well?  Cause they know when to drop a product.  If this first Dr. Who game ends up bad, you can bet they won't make a sequel in the same format at least.  That is better than what some companies will do


----------



## MrChuckman64 (Mar 15, 2010)

Who is Dr. Who?


----------

